# Topics > Arts > Music >  Neural Synesthesia, Xander Steenbrugge, Belgium

## Airicist

Author - Xander Steenbrugge

wzrd.ai

vimeo.com/neuralsynesthesia

Synesthesia on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

When the painting comes to life…
October 29, 2019




> An experiment in visualizing sound using AI.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch an AI turn music into a brain-melting visualization"

by Victor Tangermann
November 1, 2019

----------

